# Fort Pierce - Trout, Trout and Gator Trout



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yesterday I got a call from a new forum member loopmaster and discussed the possiblity of meeting up to fish along with his son. Since he was in West Palm and I am in Orlando we started throwing around different locations and dates. In about 5 minutes we decided on today and Fort Pierce since it was about 1/2 way for both of us. I am not usually into 2 1/2 hour drives to go fishing but I had heard great things about that area and wanted to check it out.  We were on the water by 7:45 in time for an incoming tide at our fishing spot somewhere near the power plant. Loopmaster and his son had fished this area before successfully. It wasn't long before he started reeling in the trout. Big trout. nothing less than 20"!





















A few of these were release into hot great but the one below was sent swimming where we found it. 











Unfortunately loopmaster was the only one on a hot streak today. Jordo and I got skunked but it didn't feel like it with plenty of good fish caught. The most interesting part of the day happened in the late afternoon when we were both fishing Rapala suspending baits. Best we can tell two different species with some serious teeth destroyed brand new lures. These things were not flimsy either. They were solid wood with a metal coating! The worst part is that neither of us hooked up on the hits :-[ I would be curious to know if anyone has seen this happen before.










Thanks for the great day on the water and lunch. Look forward to seeing you at the next rally 

Good parting shot for the day. Plus a running video.


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

My guess would be a Spanish Mackerel? Or a shark...

Nice trout BTW


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report. No reds or snooks?

Cheers
Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Water was crystal clear and I never saw any. Might have been the depth of water we were fishing. It was 2 - 4 feet most of the time.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Trout did that damage.  What you see is the reason I stopped using wood core lures in Ft. Pierce. I now is only hard plastic crank/top water baits and soft plastic jerk baits. 

Cheers


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Maybe an angry woodpecker?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice coupla pig's there. 

as fer the lure damage, based on the size and orientation of the tooth holes and the fact you were in shallow water my guess is juvenile cuda's.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

its febuary guys bluefishhhhhhhhh are inshore.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Man those are nice trout!!

excellent.


----------



## ForumMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pics! Thanks for dinner


----------



## loopmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

I just wanted to take a minute to thank Tom for taking me and my son on a successful wet test, if thats what we want to call it. All wet tests should be this lucrative lol!The Gheenoe LT25 realy ran very well and i am looking very forward to purchasing one.Thank you again Tom.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

My pleasure. You are going to fit in great around here. As soon as you get your boat lets do it again.


----------



## henryos (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations on the nice trout. The smile on Loopmaster, Jr.'s face is priceless.
We are very fortunate that the big trout have rebounded in this area in recent years. But we need to protect the resource.
I would encourage everyone to take great care in handling big trout prior to releasing them. In my experience,  they are considerably more fragile than redfish or snook. If you want to keep trout for the table the ones under 18" are much tastier anyway.


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

It was most likely a Chupacabra...


----------

